# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Fibromyalgie word erkent

## mamalien

beste fibrootjes,
er komt een lichtpuntje aan onze ellendige tunnel :Wink: 

Ik las vorige week dat fibromyalgie herkent geworden is door het parlement " de volksvertegenwoordigers" en nu hopend lopende regering het goed zal keuren in het wetboek. dus hopelijk hebben we snel een regering :Wink: 
En dit kwam tot stand door een tussenkomst van de liga fibromyalgie. het duurde 12 jaar lang om deze weg af te leggen tot in het parlement. 300.000 mensen hebben het in begiê en kunnen ongeveer dezelfde rechten krijgen als een gewone invalide.

----------

